

I’m still here: back online after a year without the internet. - awwstn
http://theverge.com/2013/5/1/4279674/im-still-here-back-online-after-a-year-without-the-internet

======
bradddd
I applaud him for going through with it. In the end though, it seems that he
fell victim to the same flaws as before. The internet isn't the enabler, but
it definitely helps things scale.

